# Microsoft Debuts Outlook.com: 'Modern Email for the Next Billion Mailboxes'



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Microsoft Tuesday previewed a new webmail service called Outlook.com that will soon replace Hotmail. The company hopes that new features built into the web-based Outlook client will draw web users away from competing services like Gmail and Yahoo.

Read More


----------



## aziouazrayes (Aug 1, 2012)

yeah, that outlook is great. I already migrated my LIVE account there as i'm already working with windows 8. It is all united now, looks great, performs great. I don't know what the fuss is all about regarding windows 8. I think it's great; very quick (quicker than Windows7, not boring, and i love the tiles. I already am working with Office 2013 (or Office 15 as they call it. People who don't like METRO (and i don't know why that is, i think it's great, it gives you something besides the regular DESKTOP when you're bored) can use DESKTOP easily; it's one click away.


----------

